
Ask HN: Side Projects While Employed? - a_imho
What is the best way to have your employer acknowledge your side project? Is it worth going through compliance or does it complicate things for no good reason?<p>Are all encompassing contract clauses enforceable (in Europe or the USA) at all if you work on completely unrelated things in your freetime?
======
PaulHoule
These are enforceable but frequently not enforced. If you started a billion
dollar company they might sue for some of it, but you started a billion dollar
company so there.

